# 7 week scan slightly behind dates CRL measurement



## filipenko32

Hi,

Does anyone else know what their Control Rump Length measurements were at about 7 weeks or 6 weeks 6 days? I had a CRL measurement of 7.5mm the other day which put me at 6 weeks 5 days however I am sure I am at least 7 weeks. Can anyone help with this or know their own crl's around this time? Thanks!


----------



## Carry22

:flower: Hi

Not sure about actual measurements but I'm almost 10 wks and I've had 3 early scans - my second scan put me about 3 days ahead of what I thought at 8+1 but then I had another scan on Tuesday when I thought I'd be 9+6 but i measured at 9+3. The midwife said this is really normal for so early in pregnancy and baby goes through little growth spurts. Its also very hard to get a correct measurement so early as even a mm can mean the difference of a day.

I was a bit worried and I actually posted about it on here (thread called 'scan today - measurements?) got a couple of replies confirming what the midwife had said so I 've calmed down a bit. I think that's why they must give you a dating scan at 12 weeks - because its so difficult to measure accurately before then. So I'm trying not to focus too much on dates at the minute - the baby is definitely growing and the heartbeat was there so that must be a good sign right?? :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

Carry22 said:


> :flower: Hi
> 
> Not sure about actual measurements but I'm almost 10 wks and I've had 3 early scans - my second scan put me about 3 days ahead of what I thought at 8+1 but then I had another scan on Tuesday when I thought I'd be 9+6 but i measured at 9+3. The midwife said this is really normal for so early in pregnancy and baby goes through little growth spurts. Its also very hard to get a correct measurement so early as even a mm can mean the difference of a day.
> 
> I was a bit worried and I actually posted about it on here (thread called 'scan today - measurements?) got a couple of replies confirming what the midwife had said so I 've calmed down a bit. I think that's why they must give you a dating scan at 12 weeks - because its so difficult to measure accurately before then. So I'm trying not to focus too much on dates at the minute - the baby is definitely growing and the heartbeat was there so that must be a good sign right?? :hugs:

I think that's really reassuring and aslong as the baby grows from one point to the next I think that's absolutely fine and you don't need to worry. I will have a second marker next Monday so I'll be able to compare a week's growth if my doctor will tell me. Don't worry x


----------



## Mrs_X

its normal :). my beany was measured at 7w3d @ first scan, then when i was 10w5d i measured at 11w4d. when you get later on, my baby was bang on 22w1d, but his belly was 25w lol


----------



## Red29

I just had an ultrasound at 7 weeks yesterday and the baby measured about 3-4 days behind, but the tech did find a strong heartbeat. I asked about being behind and she said it happens and not to worry, so that's what I'm trying to do (better said than done though). Best of luck!


----------



## filipenko32

Red29 said:


> I just had an ultrasound at 7 weeks yesterday and the baby measured about 3-4 days behind, but the tech did find a strong heartbeat. I asked about being behind and she said it happens and not to worry, so that's what I'm trying to do (better said than done though). Best of luck!

Do you have perfect 28 day cycles? Mine are 27 days long and i ov on day 16 which I am sure of so I am hoping it's because of this. I have read lots of stories about people behind or ahead now but it's hard not to worry isn't it! what was your heartrate? Mine was 145 and the doctor said that was good so hope he's right! x


----------



## Red29

Since my mmc in April, my cycles had been between 26 & 29 days... with the last cycle, I'm pretty sure I ov'd and concieved on day 16. I'm trying not to worry about the baby being a few days behind, but I'm a nervous nelly so of course I worry... BUT the heartbeat was 156 bpm, and the tech said it was very good, and not to worry about being behind. And she said that the most important thing was finding the heartbeat.

I did post on a different website a question about being behind. I had a number of responses, all of which seemed reassuring that it does happen, and with such an early pregnancy, the measurements aren't an exact science, and babies all grow at different rates. One woman even said that her doc told her that many ultrasounds can sometimes be off (+ or -) at least 3 days in early pregnancy. So with everything everyone has said, I'm really trying not to worry about being behind.

Best of luck!


----------



## filipenko32

Red29 said:


> Since my mmc in April, my cycles had been between 26 & 29 days... with the last cycle, I'm pretty sure I ov'd and concieved on day 16. I'm trying not to worry about the baby being a few days behind, but I'm a nervous nelly so of course I worry... BUT the heartbeat was 156 bpm, and the tech said it was very good, and not to worry about being behind. And she said that the most important thing was finding the heartbeat.
> 
> I did post on a different website a question about being behind. I had a number of responses, all of which seemed reassuring that it does happen, and with such an early pregnancy, the measurements aren't an exact science, and babies all grow at different rates. One woman even said that her doc told her that many ultrasounds can sometimes be off (+ or -) at least 3 days in early pregnancy. So with everything everyone has said, I'm really trying not to worry about being behind.
> 
> Best of luck!


OK that's great thank you , I will try not to worry either! It is a great sign that we have the strong heartbeats. I think we're in a very similar situation so I'll keep you posted! x


----------



## Red29

Definitely! :flower:


----------



## SabrinaKat

You may have ovulated earlier/later than the usual dating, e.g. in my case, I probably conceived around day 10 of my cycle rather than the usual 14 (I have/had erratic periods so we were advised ttc from day 7ish to day 25), and the ob/gyn adjusted dates accordingly.

In a previous, sadly ended in m/c, I was absolutely positive that we had probably conceived around day 20 as it was the only time that month/cycle we had had sex!

So, try and relax a little (if possible) -- the heartbeat and the close dating, albeit not prefect, is the best signs that the pregnancy is ok.

best wishes

ps. am 19wks+4


----------



## PoodleMommy

I panicked after my 7-week u/s for the same reason. I was actually 7w1d and was 9.3mm (so I was probably about 8mm the day before, at 7 weeks). I was so upset about this because I'd had m/c's where the baby was measuring too small too... but that was a WEEK behind, not a day or two. My RE reassured me several times that at that stage, it's +/- 3 days... in other words, based on the size alone, you're fine!!

Also, with the baby growing 1mm per day, your baby would have been .5mm or more larger by that night! And, even if you know exactly what day you ovulated, you could've ovulated 12 hours later on that day which would make another 0.5mm difference. These are teeny-tiny differences anyway... you'll have a much more accurate measurement at your next u/s!


----------



## filipenko32

Thank you that makes me feel better! This is a pregnancy during my first af after mc so I am hoping that because it was not really a normal af (the bleeding was 7 days rather than 4) that this might throw the dates off a little too. Think I ov'd (opk'd so know)on day 16 of a 27 day cycle. I have my next scan on Monday evening so I will let you know! I am hoping that the crl will be quite a bit over a cm now as that scan was last Tues so what's the max it could be? w 8.5 t 9.5 f 10.5 s 11.5 s 12.5 mon 13.5mm Are those workings right!!? So would be wonderful if it could be 1.4 cm then it has at least grown properly... Is that 7 weeks 4 days? Just clinging on to the fact it has a strong heartbeat at 145. x


----------



## petitpas

Lol, this is the third time I am posting this link today, but it is my favourite reference for scans:
www.baby2see.com/development/ultrasound_sonogram/first_trimester_scans.html

As the previous posters said, it is normal at this stage for the dates to be off either side. Plus, if you know you ovulated on day 16 you would already be two days behind as gestation based on lmp assumes you ovulate on day 14.


----------



## filipenko32

petitpas said:


> Lol, this is the third time I am posting this link today, but it is my favourite reference for scans:
> www.baby2see.com/development/ultrasound_sonogram/first_trimester_scans.html
> 
> As the previous posters said, it is normal at this stage for the dates to be off either side. Plus, if you know you ovulated on day 16 you would already be two days behind as gestation based on lmp assumes you ovulate on day 14.

Thanks so much! I will have a look now :flower:


----------



## mrsf1234

I just got a CRL of 9.8mm which put me at 7 weeks exactly. Even taking a later ovulation into account I am sure I am closer to eight weeks. They did say this can change at the 12 week scan but at the point every day counts!!!

And also, the way they measure it (ie drag the mouse over a very blurry screen) where every tiny millimeter counts, must allow for a bit of error. I read something which said CRL can be +/- 3-5 days. 

Does anyone know of a good website that lists the CRL to gestational age??


----------



## petitpas

It's not in a table format but it does tell you week by week how they measure the gestational age:
www.baby2see.com/development/ultrasound_sonogram/first_trimester_scans.html


----------

